#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Ubon Ratchatani March 2016.

## terry57

The Handbag and I decided to jump a flight up to Ubon , hire a car for 5 days, tour locally then fly back to BKK. We punched out 1000 klm on a little tour taking in all the National Parks and sights Ubon has to offer.  I must say I was very impressed with what I had seen on this trip. Ubon is very close to mighty Mekong and the Towns that run along it are a joy to visit.  The first day we just walked around Ubon so will start with a few pics of the little walk around and a look see.

----------


## aging one

2006? mate? :Smile:  Looking forward to the thread.

----------


## terry57

I had stayed at the Sri-Issan hotel 8 years ago so booked back in here. Great location near the river in the old part of town.Close to the night market and day market. Decent rooms for 450 Baht or pay more for bigger ones. A new owner bought it in January and is in the process of renovation the place. Very friendly staff.

----------


## terry57

^^

That's a good start huh.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The bike boys like this place.

----------


## terry57

Check out the Vespa shop.

----------


## terry57

Post a letter at the Mobile post office.

----------


## terry57

We then jumped in a passing Songthaw and just rode to the last stop. It stopped outside the massive Central plaza on the out skirt of Ubon. This place is huge and very well set out. Good ride for 10 Baht.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I was taken back by the size of this place. Huge.

----------


## terry57

Inside is a mini Davy Jones locker.

----------


## terry57

No fish in here  but a nice novelty all the same.

----------


## terry57

I recon the Ubon locals would of been very happy when this place opened. It don't know how old it is though.

----------


## terry57

We jumped a songthaw back to town and visited the local Wat next to our Gaff, the Handbag is always up for a word to Buddha. Great building this was.

----------


## terry57

Cracking grounds with some easy care animals.

----------


## terry57

Don't feed the monkeys.

----------


## terry57

The great thing about random walks is the people one meets. We were exiting the Wat and ran into this fella. He was painting a Forrest scene on the walls. He told me he has traveled all over Asia being commissioned to paint large murals, he was bloody good.

----------


## terry57

This was the opposite wall he had just finished. 3 days work here.

----------


## terry57

You're bloody good mate, any chance of using a drop sheet next time.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I'm standing out side our Hotel, the night market is a quick walk just down that road.
I really liked being in the old section of town with it's many wooden buildings.Nice little Night market by the way.

----------


## terry57

Opposite the Hotel is the Day market and behind that is the Mon river. Sun is going down so time to see what's happening on the river. Off we go.

----------


## barrylad66

^
We used to chill out by there and watch the boat racing when it was being held.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Did you visit Makro in Ubon, Terry?

----------


## terry57

^

No,

After Banging around Central it was time to get back into Ubon central.

I'll check it out next time and expect it to a major enterprise such as Central.

----------


## terry57

Walk to the river, look right and watch the bridge changing colors. Nice when the sun is dropping.

----------


## terry57

A regular little light show it is.

----------


## terry57

Turn left and mosey right along. All towns on the river make good use of it. I love sitting, having a feed a few beers and watching the locals do their thing.

----------


## terry57

Starting to set up for the night.

----------


## terry57

This was a coffee shop but it sold beer. Ya gota love that EH.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

A nice little runner here.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Been through Ubon maybe a half a dozen times but never lingered, the last time we were on a road trip from Vientiane to koh Chang  and got there about 9  at night and just wanted to sleep, did go to the mall though sounds like it's worth further investigation.

----------


## Kurgen

How do car batteries fare up that way Tel?

----------


## Dillinger

You seem to have a real passion for these shitty little towns Tel, get yourself  over to the UK mate: youd love Bromsgrove 

Just kiddin mate, thanks for sharing your random pics of motorbikes and street vendors :Smile:

----------


## Henrie

> I recon the Ubon locals would of been very happy when this place opened. It don't know how old it is though.


Opened about 3.5 years ago. It's not that big. Central Udon is twice the size as are those at Pattaya and Rama9

----------


## terry57

1, 2 and 3 above.

Car batteries work fine in Ubon.

No, I ain't going to shitty old England

And that Central store was a big fuker in my books.  

Everybody happy now. 

Ta .    :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Been through Ubon maybe a half a dozen times but never lingered.



8 years ago Ubon seemed like a small town to me, I had no wheels then so did not see much. 

On this trip I told my Handbag to research all the tourist stuff between Ubon, Khong-Chiam,  up to khemerat and back again.    

That little circuit worked out at 1000K by the time we back tracked and hit the out of the way places.

A shit load to see and do in the Ubon area.  

Just need wheels, a bit of research before heading out and  stamina to put in the leg work. 

Will go back up this year in the cool season and do the National park again. 

Bloody brilliant stuff. 

Oh yes, don't forget the GPS.

----------


## terry57

So where was I. Oh yes. Very clean river the Mon.

----------


## terry57

This house over looked the River. Nice life style these lot have.

----------


## terry57

The bars are spread out along the river. There is not a lot of them which is a good thing.

----------


## terry57

Nice spot just to hang out.

----------


## terry57

This was around 6.30 PM, no one out here yet.

----------


## terry57

This guy wasn't sayin much.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

These school girls were a bit more fun though.

----------


## stroller

No pics of MeMock's place?

----------


## terry57

Another bike shot especially for Mao.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Another one for Mao. A cracker example of a fully restored 60's Vespa. Bloody beauty.

----------


## terry57

The next day we hit Ubon Airport to pick up our wheels.

----------


## terry57

A new Honda Brio.  Achieved 15 KLM to 1 litre of fuel.  Great little tourer.
Paid 600 Baht per day, Special deal from Bangkok travel show.

----------


## terry57

My Hand bag told me she wanted to go to Ubon Rachatani open Zoo. I punched it into the GPS and off we went. Well worth the visit.

----------


## Henrie

> Another one for Mao. A cracker example of a fully restored 60's Vespa. Bloody beauty.


Have a look at the back of Rotfai market behind Seacon Square for loads of these and some stunning 60s american convertibles.

----------


## astasinim

> I was taken back by the size of this place. Huge.


Is that the one at the other side of the river, heading out towards Si sa ket? Last time I drove past there, they were just finishing it off. Might have call in and have a look when I pass next.

----------


## terry57

I got lost when entering and ended up out the back somewhere. This is student accommodation by the looks. Good innit.

----------


## terry57

They had a mini Zoo for the kiddies.

----------


## terry57

A Meerkat run around.

----------


## terry57

And this thing lookin over it.  :Confused:

----------


## astasinim

> No pics of MeMock's place?


Peppers? Sold to an American guy, if I remember correctly. I Called in last time I was up there. Nice place.

----------


## terry57

Being an open Zoo you jump on one of these and they drive you around. All the little pin heads had finished by the time we arrived so they unhitched the trailers and we went around in only one. 50 Baht each for the ride.

----------


## terry57

Jump in and go for a spin.

----------


## terry57

First time I have ever done an open Zoo. Great stuff it is.

----------


## terry57



----------


## Henrie

^ You stumped up for the double pricing? I told them to go f*ck themselves  :bananaman:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

> ^ You stumped up for the double pricing? I told them to go f*ck themselves



Well considering the extra 25 baht would not Bankrupt me I really did not give it a second thought.

----------


## terry57

The Tiger compound was very well done.

----------


## Henrie

50 baht more actually. And it's a principle thing for me. I gave the dumb fucks the choice of the 100 Baht Thai price or zero baht. They chose poorly.

----------


## terry57

The lion house. Over all the complex was well thought out. 3 years old now and they are expanding.

----------


## terry57

The African Savanna was represented. Giraffes, ostrich, zebras and such.

----------


## terry57

So we had a nice few hours looking around here, found it well worth the baht paid and blasted on down the road. Check it out again next year.

----------


## sabang

> 50 baht more actually. And it's a principle thing for me.


It's well worth a visit- nicely done. I hire a golf buggy, and cruise around. My only objection is they don't sell beer! But it's set in natural forest, and whilst it isn't the biggest zoo in the world (though still expanding), the animal compounds are all nice, and it leaves you feeling good. For the opposite, check out the tiger zoo in Trakhan Phuetphon.

----------


## Conche

Great idea ! 

If I ever do a similar trip worth looking at and of interest to others I will have a go myself

thanks for taking the trouble , very interesting , never been to Ubon

----------


## terry57

It was around 12.30 PM so we had the rest of the day to hit the next spot. My Handbag tells me to head out to Sirinthon Dam which ain't to far outside Ubon. Punch it in the GPS and blast out on route 207. It took me to the Government office which is no where near the tourist area. We ended up in the locals backyard where there was no development. The perfect mistake as I love seeing the real deal. This ain't no little Dam, it's fookin massive.

----------


## terry57

This friendly little fella approached us, those legs are a tad sussed though.

----------


## terry57

A tiny corner of this Dam is reserved for the plebs to play in.They have Jet Ski's available, a water park and numerous floating platforms where people can eat and get pissed up. Do not consider going here on A weekend or public holiday, we were in the Mid week so it was pleasantly quiet. Actually it's bloody outright dangerous, the Thais get pissed up here and then hit the main road back into Ubon.  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

We drove down the road in search of a pontoon to go have a feed on.

----------


## terry57

This looked fairly quiet so parked up and walked out to the end.

----------


## terry57

This is a panorama from the end pontoon. We had a group of musicians taking up residence which turned out to be an entertaining afternoon.

----------


## terry57

Boys had a guitar going and blowing a trumpet. Very good they where.

----------


## terry57

So we ordered up a feed, listened to these guys play their music and spent a very pleasant 3 hours here.

----------


## terry57

After a nice day we headed back to Ubon for the night before heading out the next day to visit the National parks. We finished the day with a walk out to the river restaurant in Ubon. I'll finish this thread here as the Parks deserve a separate thread. This was a few days in Ubon, one day walking around and one day in the car. Cheers.

----------


## Henrie

> A tiny corner of this Dam is reserved for the plebs to play in.They have Jet Ski's available, a water park and numerous floating platforms where people can eat and get pissed up. Do not consider going here on A weekend or public holiday, we were in the Mid week so it was pleasantly quiet. Actually it's bloody outright dangerous, the Thais get pissed up here and then hit the main road back into Ubon.


Hat Pattaya Noi

Hat Pattaya Noi (Sirindhorn, Thailand): Address, Attraction Reviews - TripAdvisor

Did you continue to the dam itself? There is a lovely park and restaurant next to it.

----------


## rtc

Nice, thanks for sharing.

----------


## somtamslap

> Nice spot just to hang out.


That's the kind of place where you break out the reading material and consume five beers - no more, no less.

----------


## tunk

Central Plaza in Ubon opened 5 or 6 years ago. When it first opened the aquarium was so beautiful. There were sharks, stingrays, and many colorful tropical fish. But like all things Thai...zero maintenance. So today no fish. Makro in Ubon is nothing special.

----------


## MeMock

Not quite true tunk. It was opened about 3 years ago and if you look at the photo you will see that the aquarium is well maintained - just lacking fish! This is after a kid tried patting the shark and the shark took a chuck out of the kids arm.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by Henrie
> 
> 50 baht more actually. And it's a principle thing for me.
> 
> 
> It's well worth a visit- nicely done. I hire a golf buggy, and cruise around. My only objection is they don't sell beer! But it's set in natural forest, and whilst it isn't the biggest zoo in the world (though still expanding), the animal compounds are all nice, and it leaves you feeling good. For the opposite, check out the tiger zoo in Trakhan Phuetphon.


You nailed it pretty well Sabang. I took the family on Christmas day. Went as late as possible to escape the heat, hired a buggy and had a blast. The 4 year old son was in heaven as he got to drive and the older sisters really enjoyed it. Even the missus seemed half impressed (which is something!)

We were the only ones on the road and had it all to ourselves. The private show one bloke gave us with the tigers and some meat was a highlight. Hopefully the video works below.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> 
> No pics of MeMock's place?
> 
> 
> Peppers? Sold to an American guy, if I remember correctly. I Called in last time I was up there. Nice place.


Yep - still called Peppers. I call in every time I visit. Still some original staff there as well.
I sold to an Aussie called John who ran it for three years and then sold to the current owner Julian (American / German). 

Nice to see it continuing to do well.

----------


## tunk

Yes I was wrong about the opening of Central Plaza. It opened in April of 2013. But I wasn't wrong about lack of aquarium maintenance. Look at the picture. All that black shit used to be beautiful coral. I heard the shark bite rumour too. That would explain the shark. But the rest of the fish slowly died off.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by stroller
> ...


Think it's doing better then ever, go there every time we go to Ubon, kids love the pizzas and always seem to get free cake to take away.
Julian and Bee, have done an excellent job, I can highly recommend the place.

Terry, nice thread, just goes to show Ubon province is not the endless nowhere that many think it is.
Will catch up next time your out this way, show you some of the places farangs seldom see.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Is there still a pub called wrong way cafe , or something like that in Ubon, American guy used to run it

----------


## terry57

^^
Yep, will catch you next time.

Thailand is chock full of brilliant natural attractions. So much the run of the mill tourist will never see.

----------


## terry57

> Yes I was wrong about the opening of Central Plaza. It opened in April of 2013. But I wasn't wrong about lack of aquarium maintenance. Look at the picture. All that black shit used to be beautiful coral. I heard the shark bite rumour too. That would explain the shark. But the rest of the fish slowly died off.



Even without the fish it is still a nice attraction. Buts lets forget about the fish  and talk about Central its self. 

It's bloody great,

The huge food court is a winner and the way they have constructed it has been very well thought out. 

Throw the Cinema in and it's a top place.  Considering it's not in Bangkok I recon it's a full on winner.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> Nice spot just to hang out. 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the kind of place where you break out the reading material and consume five beers - no more, no less.




If one lived in Ubon full time and visited the river every day I may agree with you but considering I'm a full time tourist living in Bangkok I love visiting the Mekong and sitting by it having a few beers.

Hence I'll never live full time in the province but only ever be a frequent visitor.

I never want to consider sitting by the Mekong as only reading material.

----------


## MeMock

> Is there still a pub called wrong way cafe , or something like that in Ubon, American guy used to run it


Yes it is. Richard the American separated with his wife Ting who still runs the place. He is now in southern Laos starting a trout farm or something.

----------


## terry57

I going to add this Bamboo bridge that connects an Island on the Mon river in the dry season.

Work of art it is.

----------


## Dillinger

I saw one of those `work of art` wooden bridges near Cha Am fishing village, not as long asthT one mind. Some poor woman was going over it on a scooter when it collapsed. 

A google search shows that "work of art" in your photo has replaced one that collapsed before too. Although there were a thousand odd people on it at the time. 
Bamboo bridge collapse injures a dozen in Mae Hong Son - Thai PBS English News

----------


## sabang

Ummm, Ubon is quite a long way from Mae Hong Son..

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> Is there still a pub called wrong way cafe , or something like that in Ubon, American guy used to run it
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Richard the American separated with his wife Ting who still runs the place. He is now in southern Laos starting a trout farm or something.


yep that's him. Good bloke,used to bump into him from time to time in Vientiane, think he had a bit of a harem here.

----------


## Dead Metal

Excellent, another one for the "must see" list. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## chenposeb

Thanks for the review, might be going to check out Ubon soon, you've helped sway me to a yes. Reminds me a little of Nong Khai anyway. Guess the Kong River has that draw for me. 

Was thinking about going there from Nong Khai on my motorbike and the missus thinks I'm mad, so might get the flight instead. Only thing is I hate being somewhere without wheels, I guess there's a good (reasonably priced) bike hire shop around there.

Enjoy your trip man, looks great.

----------


## MeMock

Scooters are available to hire but not any (many) big bikes.

----------


## terry57

> Thanks for the review, might be going to check out Ubon soon,
> 
> Reminds me a little of Nong Khai anyway. Guess the Kong River has that draw for me. 
> 
> Was thinking about going there from Nong Khai on my motorbike and the missus thinks I'm mad, so might get the flight instead.



Firstly,

It is not like Nong khai,  it's a big fookin city but if you bunk up at the Sri Issan hotel it will feel like NongKhai.  The old part of town is great.

Secondly,  if you listen to your Handbag you are mad.

Put her arse on a plane or bus and you ride down from Nong Khai. 

The road trip down from Nong Khai is brilliant. 

Mekong all the way.

----------


## MeMock

I really did enjoy this thread Terry, thanks heaps mate.

Just one thing I would like to point out. The hotel he mentioned is a crap hole!  :Smile:  For an extra 100 - 200 baht per night you could stay in something quite luxurious.

----------


## terry57

^

The thing I like about that Hotel is the Location, the Staff and the open foyer with the large skylight that floods the place with light.

Granted it does have a few issues at the moment but for 450 baht with AC, telli, hot water and snacks in the morning I'm not gunna complain.

Get the bigger rooms and its a bargain all round. The lack of a lift is a tad fooked if you are on the 4th floor but just get the porter to lug your bags.

The joint has been bought by a guy who is in the process of sorting out the place after the other owners let it run down. 

I had a good chat to this guy and he is onto it. As I said, give it 12 months and it will be all good.

The only issues we had was the door lock would not take the key so we fooked around for 15 minutes getting in and the volume on the telli was fooked. 

No biggy.  :Smile: 

But hey, lets keep all this shit in comparison.

Next month I will be back in Perth and will head North for a spot of fishing at Coral Bay.

I will drive in and park my van on a bit of dirt with no power. For this almighty privilege I will pay 1000 baht.  :Confused: 

Na, the Sri Issan is tops in my books.

----------


## MeMock

Sri Issan, used to suit me 15 years ago but I am soft as now and will splash out for T3 or the Bliss hotel or something similar for 600 baht a night. The beds are new, the TV works, as do the door locks  :Wink:  

Granted, your location is pretty good if you are just on foot and happy to hang out at the market and river etc.

----------


## terry57

^

When I travel it's all about location when I bunk down for the night.

I want to be near the river, market, in the old part of town and be able to walk around. 

Sri Issan has all of that.

Nice Wat next door for my Handbag as well. 

But what I really like about that Hotel is the very friendly and accommodating owner and staff.

After telling the owner what needs to be fixed up I told him we would be back which we will.  :Smile: 

I don't need perfect, I need comfortable and value.

----------


## MeMock

I have to agree with you about friendly owner and staff. If you get that then a 2 star hotel immediately becomes a 3. Amazing what a smile, small chat and some local info can do for a customer. It is also amazing how many places fail to do it as well.

----------


## sabang

Old habits die hard- Phadaeng Mansion is my regular in Ubon, 500 bht and quite modern. Bit of brekkie thrown in too, short walk downhill to the central park (Thung Si Muang), which is a real hive of activity in the early morning, and an even shorter walk uphill to Wrong Way, a farang watering hole, which opens about 5pm.

----------


## MeMock

I used to stay there a lot until nicer places opened up close by. Still a really good place to stay - even with the eccentric owners!

----------


## chenposeb

> Firstly,
> 
> It is not like Nong khai,  it's a big fookin city but if you bunk up at the Sri Issan hotel it will feel like NongKhai.  The old part of town is great.
> 
> Secondly,  if you listen to your Handbag you are mad.
> 
> Put her arse on a plane or bus and you ride down from Nong Khai. 
> 
> The road trip down from Nong Khai is brilliant. 
> ...


Ha, cool, nice one. I might do that. My bikes not a big bike as most people think of one. It's only 200cc. It looks like a big bike and it rides great. I normally travel faster long distances on it than I do in the car as there are more opportunities to overtake the slower bigger vehicles. Not sure I would want to be going more than 120kmh on these thai roads anyway.
She can take the luggage with her as well I guess... :Very Happy: 

I will deffo look into the Sri Isaan, sounds like our sort of place.
Any ideas how long the ride would take?

----------


## terry57

^

Urm,

About 3 weeks would just about do it if you go Via Australia.  :Smile: 

Have a look at the Map,  work out a nice cruisey trip for your bike and get into it.  

Plenty to see and do all along the Mekong. 

It's not a race, take it slowly.

----------


## terry57

> An even shorter walk uphill to Wrong Way, a farang watering hole, which opens about 5pm.




I passed that place in the car plenty of times and never knew it was a farang pub.   :Confused: 

Thanks for the heads up, I'll never go there.  :Smile: 

Only kidding, I'll check it out next time around. 

Good info.

Ta.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> 
> An even shorter walk uphill to Wrong Way, a farang watering hole, which opens about 5pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ting runs the place, Richard,s ex, good place and I always have unpaid bar tab, on going thing, always owe a few beers.
N joy, near the prison another good farang bar, started by an ozzy, he died recently, but well worth a visit.

Both hold the Ubon HHH runs, great places to meet the lost farang souls of Ubon province.

----------


## terry57

^

Ta, more good info.

I really like the feel of the old town. I like to walk at night have a few beers and head home.

Stay local like.

----------


## MeMock

^
Stay local like?

Come on Tezza, you know that to stay local - that the few beers would be a bottle of Cheap Whisky and the foot falcon would be replaced with a brand new pick up paid with just a 20,000 baht deposit and with no license he would swerve all the way home and if lucky will not kill anyone!

----------


## terry57

^

On the corner opposite the night market on the road leading down to the Sri-issan  was a hotel that had a little beer garden set up.

They had 8 or so tables set up that were old cable drums.  Really great sitting there having a few beers looking over onto the Market.

They sold a small range of Imported beer, Dark Beer Lao being one of them. 

Good spot Ubon. 

I gave my Bunnings stubby holder a run.  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

> No fish in here  but a nice novelty all the same.


True, I was 8,000 miles away and dry since Saturday night! Well ok Sunday morning.

Nice thread Terry, Always a pleasure to see your escapades. Good luck on your future fishing expedition. Be sure to hook us up with another reeling thread. I love a good fish story.


                                         fish on!

----------


## terry57

In 4 weeks time I'll be back in Perth fishing with my mates catch the big stuff up at Coral Bay.

Grab my car, hook up my camper and spend 4 days slowly traveling 1200 KLM North. 

Happy fookin Days indeed. 

On the way back up I'll hit Bali for a month or so then come back to Bangkok, pick up my Handbag and head down to Southern Thailand for a ten day road trip.

Great being retired. I'm loving it.  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

You rock! Speaking of rocks north east of Khong Chaim their is a National Park called Pha Taem. It's on my bucket list of places to see when and if I ever find the time. Looks to be some wild sandstone formations. 

I'd like to get into that Mun river as well. But  (story of my life) I'm gonna need a bigger boat. My gfs kin are afraid of the area north of there was the impression I got. The place has some strong currents and easy to capsize little long tails.

Don't guess we could just roll up and visit from the east side anyhow so one day a road trip and spend the night. Looks like some beautiful vistas from the Thai side.

Good luck on the next tour.  Sounds like a blast. Your keeping busy doing the things you want, so good on ya. I'm busy working so I can later. I gotta go. Peace.

                                                             fish out

----------


## terry57

The next day we left Ubon and toured Pha-Taem.  I'm doing a separate thread on this National park.   Bloody great it was.

This photo looks over into laos, taken from the mountain.

----------


## fishlocker

That's what I'm talking about! 

This thread is keeping me from getting any work done. Addictive, hard to kick it. Crack on. 

fish out. Tomorrow I'll check back in.

----------


## barrylad66

I used to say at the ratchathni hotel just round the corner from the Sri issan, prices stated around the 400baht. It was starting to feel a little tired last time I was there so I may check out the Sri issan when we are there next month, always give the outlaws a swerve now, just a quick hello and out of there... :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

If you go to Sri-issan pre-book a larger room. It's hit and miss at the moment as the owner is renovating.

Your room may be fine or you may get a dodgy lock, a TV where the volume is US or other Issues. If you have Issues the owner will sort you a Better room.

Our first three nights in the standard room was all good but the last night after our trip our room had issues.

Keep that in mind and you will like this Hotel.

Also request a ground floor room, there is no lift.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Another one for Mao. A cracker example of a fully restored 60's Vespa. Bloody beauty.


That's a 50 special, my first ever Vespa :Smile: 

Cracking thread Terry.

----------


## terry57

You may enjoy this pic then, this was a sweet rebuild.

It was like it came straight from the show room floor.

----------


## FatOne

Always good reading your travel threads Tez, keep them up.

----------

